# Pipe Stem, Jamestown Resevoir



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fishing was okay, but a bit down from normal. Reports varied, but there was a good bite on in some places from what I've heard. Walleyes have disappeared from our area, but we still managed some perch, crappies, and a nice pike. Used small glow jigs, tipped with small crappie minnows.

Worked between 12-16 feet, off a 6 ft. dropoff.


----------



## JamesBondz (Mar 25, 2006)

kewl topic guys


----------

